# Canister for 75 gal.



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

I will be getting rid of my rbp. I will be setting up a saltwater tank in it's place. I will be useing an emerpor 400 and a seaclone hang on protein skimmer. I also want to add a new canister but am not sure which one to buy. Which of these three would you chose... money is not an option ? 
Eheim 2028 Professionel II
Ehiem Wet\Dry 2229
Fulval 404 
Which one would you chose ?


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

What kind of sw tank are you inteested? I would go with a sump like this.
berlin sump.


----------



## Andrew (Mar 3, 2003)

What size tank will you be setting up?
Will you be using live rock?


----------



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

I will be useing a 75 gal tank, as I said in the title. No living rock. My main fish will be a black volitan lionfish and/or a purcipine puffer. Plus a few other little guys for color. I don't want to use a wet\dry filter that needs a sump.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

fluval 404 all the way


----------



## Chad_linden (Dec 3, 2003)

Raptor said:


> What kind of sw tank are you inteested? I would go with a sump like this.
> berlin sump.


 Maybe it's the cad drawings, but I couldn't stop looking at this sump. It's the coolest one I've ever seen. (ofcourse I live in a cave...)


----------



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

Due to the lack of info any of you could provide I am going to buy an Eheim wet\dry 2229 with my tax return money. Most of the reviews I have read on the net seems to say this is the best out there. Thanks for the help I guess.


----------



## Fallenangel0210 (Dec 15, 2003)

mpdt said:


> Due to the lack of info any of you could provide I am going to buy an Eheim wet\dry 2229 with my tax return money. Most of the reviews I have read on the net seems to say this is the best out there. Thanks for the help I guess.


 not everyone has had experience with the different canister filters. 
I've used fluvals, i liked them at first. but i hate them now. I've had problems with the water flow being too low, the clamps used to close it breaking and just getting the whole thing started. 
I too have been hearing good things about eheims.


----------



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

Eheim's are german made filters. If germans build filters the way they build cars then eheim has got to be the best. I also like the way the 2229 wet\dry looks. That is one of the reasons I am buying it.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Thought u didn't wan't a wet dry. That ehiem is not comparable to a real one. (wet dry) Your better off buying the 2228 pro II if you still want a cannister. I have that one on my fresh pred tank, And it is the best cannister on the market. Don't waste your money on their wet dry. See what wet web media has to say about them.

Ps. This isn't our jobs, So don't take it so serious.
Good luck.


----------



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

The 2229 is not a trickle filter, but they do refer to it as a wet\dry.Why is the pro II any better ? I opened this topic to answer just that question but have been getting questions in response to my questions. 
I went to your wet web media and could not find any useful informantion on anything let alone an eheim filter.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

It' is in the FAQ area. Just check on filters.


----------



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

After going over all the unorganized faq's it is my understanding that the editor has no knowledge or experience with eheim filters. That web site doesn't help my quest for knowledge.


----------

